# X800VE AIW 4pipes to 8, 12 or 16 ?



## gorber (Aug 1, 2005)

I got a *PowerColor Radeon X800VE AIW 256MB GDDR3 AGP8X,All in Wonder X800VE, Remote, DVI-I* on warranty since my 9600PRO AIW burnt up and they were out of stock. the description sais it is a RADEON X800 XT GPU on it. At first i was very pleased since i was able to OC it to 571/598 (from 425/400). A whooping 40+% !

But... then there is the 4 pipeline issue... Is it possible to flash it with a pro bios or an XT bios to bring it up to 8, 12 or 16 pipelines? I reckon there will be pipes broken but i want to try to bring it up to 8 or 12 pipes to see if its possible.

Anyone got an idea what bios i should use ? I have tried a powercolor X800PRO and X800XT bios from this site but i got an error message when using latest atiflash (using command 'atiflash -p 0 -newbios bios.bin') _should i dare to use the '-f command'?_ I am unsure if its "reflashable".

I dont know if this board is "lazercut" since i can't tell if its a VIVO with TV-tuner or a special design altogether. There is no yellow audio connector where the flash guide sais but there is a white one on another place of the board.

Here is a link to the description (partly in swedish)
http://komplett.se/k/ki.asp?sku=310883&view=detailed

any help is appretiated!

thanks!


----------



## CaTalyst.X (Aug 1, 2005)

take the heatsink off and look for the laser cut...

-CaT


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 2, 2005)

try a x800se bios 

yah use the -f command  btw make shure u use the right bios (pci/agp)


----------



## wazzledoozle (Aug 2, 2005)

4 pipe x800 card? Blasphemy! ATI doesnt make such a part so you should be able to flash it (no laser cuts)


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 2, 2005)

yah i know wtf y would they make that?? i cant even find it anywhere but that linked site... can anyone?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Aug 2, 2005)

Maybe ATITool is reading the card wrong, I dont think there is a 4 pipe X800 card.


----------



## Anarion (Aug 2, 2005)

wow, so weird , how about price i can't read the webpage u refer. btw u will easily can unlock every thing imean it say core is x800xt ....envoywillkill .....


----------



## gorber (Aug 2, 2005)

*bad news guys...*

I tried to flash it with a X800PRO bios yesterday and now it is... *DEAD*. I will try the PCI-graphicscard trick on it tonight and i will then try the XT and the SE bios as well so stay tuned.

Yes its a 4 pipe and i think its still only sold in Norway and Sweden as a cheap AIW board for non-gamers. My guess is that the GPU is taken from the bad stock of broken-pipe XT GPU:s and that they are trying to sell crap in a nice box. However how about those clockspeeds i was able to get from it?!
Not that bad after all. I read that usual oc speeds with the XT is about 520-550 and i got this baby from 425 to 571! But i reckon the eventual adding of more pipes will heat it up so that i will have do lower the clock again.. if i can get it to run again that is.

If there is possible to get 8 or 12 pipes from this board it will be a bargain. It costs $317 / €262 / SEK2495 in Sweden atm. 

Here is the original X800VE AIW bios if anyone wants to play with it.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Aug 2, 2005)

Use an X800SE bios, its 8 pipes. Also make sure it can handle the core/memory speeds of the bios, and preferably the bios would have the same brand of ram.


----------



## gorber (Aug 2, 2005)

OK! Its back up with the original bios. I also checked the X800XT PE and the Sapphire X800SE bios with the same result. 

However using the ATI driver for their X800XT AIW i got it running but it still sais 4 pipelines in ATItool. Furthermore i cannot reinstall the Cathalyst drivers as it sais it can not find any hardware that is valid. I also saw that the ATI bios is 55kb while the original VE is 56. So i guess this wont be easy.........

Any suggestions?


----------



## Anarion (Aug 2, 2005)

sad... btw, size does not matter here, imho....


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 3, 2005)

Whar Core Is It?


Its A Aiw Card Right? Then Try A X800 Aiw Bios  I Sugest The Aiw X800xt Of Its A R420 Core


----------



## imax (Aug 3, 2005)

gorber said:
			
		

> I got a *PowerColor Radeon X800VE AIW 256MB GDDR3 AGP8X,All in Wonder X800VE, Remote, DVI-I* on warranty since my 9600PRO AIW burnt up and they were out of stock. the description sais it is a RADEON X800 XT GPU on it. At first i was very pleased since i was able to OC it to 571/598 (from 425/400). A whooping 40+% !
> 
> But... then there is the 4 pipeline issue... Is it possible to flash it with a pro bios or an XT bios to bring it up to 8, 12 or 16 pipelines? I reckon there will be pipes broken but i want to try to bring it up to 8 or 12 pipes to see if its possible.
> 
> ...




Can you tell me, what is the chip marked?

If it’s marked as r420-4p and 2 lazercut on chip, you can hardmod to 8 pipelines (connect lazercut on lefthand). You don’t have to flash any bios.

I got one the same your card, with 4 pipelines, after hardmod with conductive pen, it’ll be 8 pipelines and 76xx 3Dmark03 with all default.

But it’s just dead when I flash wrong bios of PCI-Express version 

Good luck


----------



## Joey1313 (Aug 3, 2005)

As Imax said, I just got 8 pipes from same card by shorting the lasercuts, don't know if the pipes are OK yet though.


----------



## gorber (Aug 3, 2005)

so, exactly how do i short that lazercut? What material do i use? I work at an electronics manufacturing company, maybe i can take it to the guys at the shopfloor to do it for me.. I think they use a thin cable to mod PCBAs in production.

I will check that GPU marking and if its a lasercut later today.

So anyway.. imax and joey1313 are you scandinavians or is this board sold elseware too?


----------



## imax (Aug 3, 2005)

You can use conductive pen or pencil to hardmod ^_^

I'm living Viet Nam, it's only the card no box


----------



## gorber (Aug 3, 2005)

There are two lasercuts and the marking on the chip is...

R420-4P
215RRACCGA11F
GC0549.1
0445AA

Is it not possible to fix both the lasercuts and get 16p?


----------



## Joey1313 (Aug 3, 2005)

gorber said:
			
		

> so, exactly how do i short that lazercut? What material do i use? I work at an electronics manufacturing company, maybe i can take it to the guys at the shopfloor to do it for me.. I think they use a thin cable to mod PCBAs in production.
> 
> I will check that GPU marking and if its a lasercut later today.
> 
> So anyway.. imax and joey1313 are you scandinavians or is this board sold elseware too?


I live in Norway, bought the card at www.komplett.no for NOK1895,- week special price, think its 2195,- now. I bought at www.clasohlson.no a repair kit for rearwindow demisters for the shorting of the lasercuts article number 34-786.

I did not scrape off anything, just drew a short line with the liquid from the demister repair kit with a sharp toothpick as a brush. Did that make any sense?

Anyway, I have 8 fully working pipelines now, max core overclock went down from 554MHz to 535MHz though, but that may also be because I did not clean the core and heatsink and reaplied new thermal compound. Didn't want to go through all that work just to find no new open pipes. I shorted both lasercuts, so I had hoped for 12 pipelines but 8 is all I get. I also get a message about the 5.7 catalyst drivers not finding any hardware when I flash the BIOS with the Powercolor X800XT AIW bin. It seems the drivers will not be fooled when it sees you only have 8 pipes? Maybe there is some way to force them? Can't see the point though, if all you get is higher default clocks?

Edit: I've not found any BIOS for the Powercolor X800VE AIW as stated above, I used the ATI one from the library. Anyone have the powercolor bios please post it here.


----------



## gorber (Aug 3, 2005)

thanks joey and imax for all the info. Im heading for Clasolsson as we speak.
Joey cant you just use RaBiT and mod the bios for a permanent higher clock or is it more to it?


----------



## Joey1313 (Aug 3, 2005)

gorber said:
			
		

> thanks joey and imax for all the info. Im heading for Clasolsson as we speak.
> Joey cant you just use RaBiT and mod the bios for a permanent higher clock or is it more to it?


I haven't really thought about it, as I'm using AtiTool too find max stable frequencies it just kind of makes sense to me to let AtiTool apply the settings after startup. But I think the fact that they have actually marked the core "R420-4P" indicates that this is a specially produced core wich may not have more than 8 pipelines and then flashing with XT BIOS will make the drivers see the card as not valid.

Furthermore I'm just playing around with the card, when i get tired I'll go back to 4 pipelines and default clocks to keep the card as cool and noiseless as possible when in my HTPC in the living room.


----------



## gorber (Aug 3, 2005)

Ok, joey im more of "make it fast or make it die trying". Please let us know when you have tested it with 8 pipes in some game or something.

Btw joey here is the original bios


----------



## zmttoxics (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, if your not carefull you will kill it like Imax seems to have done with his.


----------



## Joey1313 (Aug 3, 2005)

Tested on a 2,4GHz Barton. with 5.7catalyst.
These are the settings: 425/400MHz 4pipes - 545/545MHz 4pipes - 535/535MHz 8pipes
3DMark2001: 15361 - 16999 - 18477
3DMark2003: 4883 - 6107 - 9310
3DMark2005: 2177 - 2786 - 4486
Aquamark3: 38677 - 45544 - 55,689
Doom 3: 28,4fps - 33,9fps - 62,6fps
Unreal2: 93,3fps - 104,3fps - 111,5 (111,4 at 425/400MHz 8pipe)


----------



## gorber (Aug 3, 2005)

I have now modded the GPU but have stil lonly 4 pipes... i connected both cuts. i will try and do it again later tonight maybe i fucked up somehow.

 btw joey are you using original bios?


----------



## Joey1313 (Aug 3, 2005)

gorber said:
			
		

> I have now modded the GPU but have stil lonly 4 pipes... i connected both cuts. i will try and do it again later tonight maybe i fucked up somehow.
> 
> btw joey are you using original bios?



Yes i use original BIOS, still looking for the powercolor X800XT AIW bios, the one from ATI doesn't work.

To get proper connection you should clean the area good before connecting the dots. A good cleaner can be bought at any gas-station, just dip a q-tip in a bit of condensation remover and rub the area gently. I see the X800pro modders are actually scraping with the tip of a sharp knife at the contactpoints. Maybe I will too, I get 8 pipes from connecting the 2 points to the left, so why is there a lasercut at the 2 points to the right as well? I think maybe I've not gotten them connected. The hunt for more pipes continues.


----------



## gorber (Aug 3, 2005)

hmm... reworked the whole thing and no results. still 4p


----------



## Joey1313 (Aug 3, 2005)

gorber said:
			
		

> hmm... reworked the whole thing and no results. still 4p


I don't know if I should say this then, but I can't get rid of the 4 extras! I've cleaned like crazy, but nomatter what the card has got 8 pipes now. I think the demister stuff has actually shorted the points in the lasercuts, so it doesn't help to clean the surface. AtiTool only shows 4 pipes when the drivers are not installed. But after the drivers are installed I see 8 pipes in AtiTool. Also I should mention that I almost killed the card when checking max overclocks Black screen and artifacts in windows on reboot, had to uninstall in devicemanager and reset to get regular picture again.


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 3, 2005)

gorber said:
			
		

> hmm... reworked the whole thing and no results. still 4p


there is sometimes a conductive film over the lasercuts use a multimeter to see if the circles are conductive (put both prongs on one circle and see if it conducts)

btw dudes ati sometimes locks the pipes on-die so the lasercut mod may not work


----------



## Joey1313 (Aug 4, 2005)

Oooff, almost joined Imax's club there. Made a bad flash an killed off the card, got out a PCI card to flash back to original X800VE BIOS and bloddy well managed to flash the X800VE BIOS to the PCI card so it went dead too.   

Well you live and you learn, I shall remember the "atiflash -i" command for future reference.    Luckily I had another PCI card to apply CPR to the X800VE card with, then I had to turn the tables and use the AGP card to flash the PCI.  

I think I've had enough exitemt for some time now, think I'll leave it up to someone with a bit more experience to find out more about this card, as it stands I'm more likely to kill it off than get anything more out of it.

Are you having any luck gorber?


----------



## gorber (Aug 4, 2005)

I have to get some proper cleaner to clean it up and have another go today. I have a theory that my conductive fluid is too thick. It basically hardens as soon as i get it out of the bottle. My plan is to mix it with a drop of acetone or something..

Joey what do you mean by "when the drivers are installed"? do you get 8p with catalyst loaded and 4p in safe mode?


----------



## Joey1313 (Aug 4, 2005)

gorber said:
			
		

> I have to get some proper cleaner to clean it up and have another go today. I have a theory that my conductive fluid is too thick. It basically hardens as soon as i get it out of the bottle. My plan is to mix it with a drop of acetone or something..
> 
> Joey what do you mean by "when the drivers are installed"? do you get 8p with catalyst loaded and 4p in safe mode?


Hmm.. just tried booting into safemode, not only does it only show up with 4 pipes, but the memory is read as 64bit 0MB at 1 MHz, 23,35MHz for the core.

I guess that's normal if you get the same, but what I was refering to was when you haven't installed the Cat5.7's AtiTool says 4pipes in Windows normal mode. You then install the cat5.7's and after reeboot AtiTool finds 8 pipes.

I don't know much about this, but it seems to me that there might be 12 or even 16 pipelines on this card (After all there are *2* lasercuts), but we're gonna need a bios to make the drivers recognice it after unlocking more than 8 pipes. As it stands the cat5.7's are recognising the card as an 8 pipe X800VE, but if you flash the card with a BIOS for ATI AIW X800XT the cat5.7's doesn't recognise the card anymore. Maybe because the drivers can only find 8 or 12pipes, so the drivers then refuse to install and AtiTool tells you've got 4 pipes.

As for the applying of the demister stuff, I just hold the brush close over the area to apply it, then dip the toothpick in the brush and fast as hell draw a line with the toothpick. It does dry very fast. So good luck if you haven't given up.

Also it would be nice to hear from any others with the same card trying to unlock pipes, so far I've only heard of Imax, Gorber and myself.


----------



## gorber (Aug 4, 2005)

hmm... still 4p. I have tried several techniques now and it still doesnt work. I dip a toothpick in the demister and apply it as fast as possible. It works better after i thinned it a bit but its still more like a demister blob all over the area between the pads. I will have another go later but my patience is running out

I will try to first fill the holes/pads with demister and then draw a line between them. My theory is that it maybe only lays on the surface without penetrating down to the actualt conductive pads . I want those pipes!! grrr


----------



## gorber (Aug 4, 2005)

Another try... another failure. Atitool still says 4p.
i get average 106FPS average in ATItool 3Dview with 565/565 OC
Joey what do you get with your 8 pipes?


----------



## Joey1313 (Aug 4, 2005)

gorber said:
			
		

> Another try... another failure. Atitool still says 4p.
> i get average 106FPS average in ATItool 3Dview with 565/565 OC
> Joey what do you get with your 8 pipes?



Well, as I said I lost a bit of overclocking when I activated the extra pipes, and finding max frequency with AtiTool just upped the clock until blackscreen at 550MHz for the core, so I scanned for artifacts at 540/540MHz (like to run them sync.) And the card almost died! Got screen artifacts in windows! So I'm not running any chances now. At 520/520MHz i get 155fps avgerage in AtiTool. That's with 2,2GHz Barton on nForce2 and 2x256MB PC3200 RAM at 2,5-3-3-7. I haven't optimized after I had to reset cmos because of the bad flash. But still its quite a bit better than what you're getting, so it's apparent that you've not gotten the pipes open. I guess there is offcourse the possibility that there is nothing for you to do, but I find that somewhat strange. Are you sure that you are connecting the correct dots? Send me a PM with your e-mail address and I'll send you a picture of what to short. Just to be sure if you like. But you have to be fast, I'm leaving for work at 05:00 Norwegian time and I'll be gone for 14 days, so there will be no more experimenting for me untill I get back. Maybe someone else has been able to figure something out by then. 

Edit: Just found your e-mail address in your profile, picture sent.


----------



## gorber (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for the pic joey. It pretty much looks like what ive been doing over here, only atm i have just connected the left dots. You episode with the windows artifacts happened to me too yesterday and i got some major hangups in XP. a bit strange as i have been running 565/565 stable for a few days and now i had to cool it down to 550/550. Maybe the cooling silicone hadn't had time to do its job or something.

Anyways.. be sure to drop in after youre back to see if i finally killed my board.

cya!


----------



## Monsterbeach (Aug 5, 2005)

I bought this one to. (X800VE) And i must say thank's to all in this thread for doing the overclocking/Firmware/hardclocking and above all the "chrashing" before me. 
This card is like:  buing a BMW M3 (overthemiddlepricedfastcar, you know what i mean) with all the goodies on + more. And get a four banger engine. We can tune it to the end of the world but we never going get the real thing.


----------



## gorber (Aug 5, 2005)

Monsterbeach said:
			
		

> I bought this one to. (X800VE) And i must say thank's to all in this thread for doing the overclocking/Firmware/hardclocking and above all the "chrashing" before me.
> This card is like:  buing a BMW M3 (overthemiddlepricedfastcar, you know what i mean) with all the goodies on + more. And get a four banger engine. We can tune it to the end of the world but we never going get the real thing.



Glad to have been at service! Be sure to visit frequently to gain up on the X800VE frontier taskforce.

But actually its like having bought a half-price 16-bang BMW sportsmachine with all the multimedia hi-tech interior, knobs and buttons with only 4 pistons working at the same time having a secret switch buried in the engine to let loose the other 300HP.


----------



## Monsterbeach (Aug 5, 2005)

A 16-stroke BMW have 2000HP not 300


----------



## gorber (Aug 5, 2005)

Monsterbeach said:
			
		

> A 16-stroke BMW have 2000HP not 300



well 100+300 is 400 . i dont thing BMW has a 2000HP eng... well maybe a airoplane engine then!


----------



## Monsterbeach (Aug 5, 2005)

gorber said:
			
		

> well 100+300 is 400 . i dont thing BMW has a 2000HP eng... well maybe a airoplane engine then!


Well I don't know if they have. (I'm just thinking of how much HP a BMW 16-banger, if they build one, can have). But i know that BRM have a Formula 1 car in 50'ies that V16 engine. The sound of that is absolutely fabulous. Can't find the link. but here is: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V16
Now we are really of topic now  I check in and maybe i do some testing of my self with the card. 
let's crack it!!


----------



## Joey1313 (Aug 5, 2005)

Monsterbeach said:
			
		

> I bought this one to. (X800VE) And i must say thank's to all in this thread for doing the overclocking/Firmware/hardclocking and above all the "chrashing" before me.
> This card is like:  buing a BMW M3 (overthemiddlepricedfastcar, you know what i mean) with all the goodies on + more. And get a four banger engine. We can tune it to the end of the world but we never going get the real thing.


But you did get 8 pipes?

Gorber: Any luck yet?


----------



## Monsterbeach (Aug 5, 2005)

Joey1313 said:
			
		

> But you did get 8 pipes?
> 
> Hi! Haven't done any OC (hard) stuff,with the GPU, yet. (More than fooling around with ATI-tools: 550/550, 2785p/3Dmark05.)


----------



## gorber (Aug 5, 2005)

Joey1313 said:
			
		

> But you did get 8 pipes?
> 
> Gorber: Any luck yet?



not really... the technique to make the mod is now perfected but it doesnt seem to matter. I got a paintbrush and cut all the straws but 4 or 5 and it is perfect to draw the line between the pads. Thin and straight. But do i get rewarded with any more pipes? neeeh!

I am now thinking about removing the plastic layer between the pads and apply it directly on the metal. I got a special motto for these kinds of problems..

"what does not want - must!"


----------



## Joey1313 (Aug 6, 2005)

gorber said:
			
		

> "what does not want - must!"


  
Try a pharmacy and get a onetime scalpel, it's got a good plastic grip and a pretty sharp tip on the blade, should be perfect for this fiddley really small stuff.


----------



## Monsterbeach (Aug 6, 2005)

After freezing in X2 (Game from Egosoft) in default settings. I kicked this card out. Maybe i build a "TV-PC" with it in the future. Next time i do my home work before buying


----------



## Joey1313 (Aug 9, 2005)

Any luck yet Gorber?


----------



## gorber (Aug 9, 2005)

No, sorry to say i will never get those 4 extras, but you cant say it's for not trying...


----------



## imax (Aug 10, 2005)

@gorber : you 're unlucky man   

I just got a AIW X800SE with no lasercut replace X800VE had died when I flash wrong bios

After flash X800XT bios I have 16 active pipeline   


I'd benchies 3D when I go home


----------



## icywater (Aug 10, 2005)

imax said:
			
		

> @gorber : you 're unlucky man
> 
> I just got a AIW X800SE with no lasercut replace X800VE had died when I flash wrong bios
> 
> ...



  Imax you are one lucky man, My sapphire x800 pro vivo  AGP can't even mod to xt


----------



## Joey1313 (Aug 10, 2005)

gorber said:
			
		

> No, sorry to say i will never get those 4 extras, but you cant say it's for not trying...


Hope you didn't buy the card for gaming then. But on the bright side; I'm not able to go back to 4 pipes, what if the 4 pipes I opened had been broken, and not being able to turn them off again? Same for you, you don't know if those 4 pipes are working or not, so maby just as well you don't get them on? Anyway the card performs as well as a 9800pro when clocked at 500/500MHz so it's still good for some gaming.


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 10, 2005)

whats the stock speed on those things? 500/500?

btw do they use the aiw x800xt pcb? and what mem do they use? can u take a pic of the card without the cooler on?

and maby post whats writen on the tops of the mem chips  plz


----------



## gorber (Aug 10, 2005)

imax said:
			
		

> @gorber : you 're unlucky man
> 
> I just got a AIW X800SE with no lasercut replace X800VE had died when I flash wrong bios
> 
> ...



Life is unfair... lucky bastard!   

Sean478:
its 425/400 and my rig is now 565/565

the chip is marked:
R420-4P
215RRACCGA11F
GC0549.1
0445AA

and im 99% sure it is Samsung 1,6ns


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 11, 2005)

gorber said:
			
		

> Life is unfair... lucky bastard!
> 
> Sean478:
> its 425/400 and my rig is now 565/565
> ...


1.6.. realy.. thats realy odd...
whats your max mem oc?

btw can you upload your bios? i wann look at it lol

btw thx


----------



## gorber (Aug 14, 2005)

max OC i have had on mems are 600 (with core OC:ed too)

bios is here


----------



## SPHERE (Aug 14, 2005)

gorber said:
			
		

> max OC i have had on mems are 600 (with core OC:ed too)
> 
> bios is here


thx


----------



## killahc5 (Aug 22, 2005)

Would be kewl if u could send me the Screenshot of wich lasercuts to connect eachother cuz i bought this card thinking it would be faster then my old radeon 9800 PRO  maybe if i can get all 12 pipelines open or even 8 i can put this thing to use.
Currently running @ 550/560 core/mem so if u could either post the Screenshot in the forum or mail it to me. email= danny@killah.nl


----------



## Joey1313 (Aug 22, 2005)

killahc5 said:
			
		

> Would be kewl if u could send me the Screenshot of wich lasercuts to connect eachother cuz i bought this card thinking it would be faster then my old radeon 9800 PRO  maybe if i can get all 12 pipelines open or even 8 i can put this thing to use.
> Currently running @ 550/560 core/mem so if u could either post the Screenshot in the forum or mail it to me. email= danny@killah.nl


I sent one to Gorber, so try him. I'm not at home at the moment.


----------



## killahc5 (Aug 23, 2005)

well i dont think he roams the boards anymore  so i made a lil picutre of myself of how the core looks with the lasercuts and did with GREY what i tried to connect with a pencil.


----------



## Joey1313 (Aug 23, 2005)

What you've done looks right. I connected the other 2 to the right as well.


----------



## killahc5 (Aug 23, 2005)

Joey1313 said:
			
		

> What you've done looks right. I connected the other 2 to the right as well.


I guese a pencil aint the best way to work.
Anyways ive just cald the store were i bought the card and they said there was somekinda software trick to make the card faster. so ill keep u posted.


----------



## Aprazeth (Aug 25, 2005)

Please do


----------



## :synaptic (Sep 3, 2005)

Have the same card. A friend bought the wrong type (AGP when he needed pcie) and told me to do whatever i wanted with it.. Think i'll try to open more pipes. Just have to get hold of the tools needed. Also in norway  btw. Saw posts by joey1313 in another forum here (hw.no). i'll watch this space to see if more info about this comes up.


----------



## killahc5 (Sep 3, 2005)

well there isnt any way to open the pipe lines with software tools so only way is to connect the lasercuts. I brought mine back to the store and traded it for a gf 6800GE that gets 14k in 3dmark2003 now


----------



## Aprazeth (Oct 12, 2005)

As an update for those interested;

Using the stock cooling I managed to overclock to a whopping 520/525 (core/mem) using the standard 4 pipelines on my X800VE AIW. Mind you, that speed was as far as ATITool would automatically overclock. I will try a higher speed somewhere soon and see if that runs artifact free 

On that note, what kind of cooling would you recommend for the X800VE (modded or unmodded) as a replacement? I intend on replacing that as soon as I reconnect the lasercuts.


----------



## Lameraner2k5 (Oct 16, 2005)

*Driver loading --> comp dead after oc*

Hey guys,

I know it's not directly related to the topic, but i still thought id ask for help here since i also own the X800VE AIW.

After reading the thread, i thought i'd give it a try and overclock the card (no hardmods for my flumsy sausage fingers after i killed my Duron years ago ). Tbh, i didnt go up slowly and test for artifacts (i wanted to to that today) and just set the clocks to 450/450; i simply considered that range safe after reading your experience reports here.

Looks like i was thinking wrong tho, since the card accepted the new clocks just for the windows session when i changed them; after starting up again this morning i always get the same results each time: when the driver is being loaded the comp stalls with a black screen.

I tried reinstalling all kinds of driver versions from the original drivers on the CD to all the standard AIW 5.6 through 5.10. Same result anyway; once the driver is loaded its dead.
On a side note, atiflash cant find the adapter (i guess thats because the drivers isnt loaded). Atitool can read the card tho (its reporting the chip type etc) and i could also reset the clock speeds to stock. Though that doesnt seem to help a bit, either.

Any of you experienced guys have any idea what i did to my card / if or how i can get it to work again ?


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 16, 2005)

Lameraner2k5 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I know it's not directly related to the topic, but i still thought id ask for help here since i also own the X800VE AIW.
> 
> ...


 flash it to a aiw x800xt and see if the drivers work then if not then try a reformat


----------



## Lameraner2k5 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Power issue ?*

Hi again,

I have something odd to report.. i did a new windows setup yesterday evening (after a complete wipe, normally i use images) and the thing worked again... not for much longer than a handful of reboots though.
Just got home and turned it on, now its the same as before ... driver loads --> dead. completely.  

Is it possible that this is a power problem ? I only have a 300w Fortron Source PSU, wich _should_ be sufficient for the card from what i've read.

My other system specs are:
Athlon 64 3000+ (old core)
Asus K8V-F
2x512 MB DDR400
X800 VE
DVD-RW, DVD-ROM etc.

The damn X800 is new to the system, it has been a warranty trade for a 9800 AIW about a month ago. The system was rock solid before that change.

Is it possible that the new card draws too much power for the system to handle ?

Thanks in advance for any hints you can give me.


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 19, 2005)

^ maby a software/firmware prob? (ive has similar things happen and those where the probs. )


----------



## Cadfael (Oct 25, 2005)

I also got an AIW x800 VE traded for my 9800 because the fan made bad noises so it overheated a few time (without overclocking even!)

but now, i got this bios report that says that my power cable isnt attached to the card. \
heres the bios dump:
  C000:0000   U.o./.........................IBM............... 761295520......  
  C000:0040   ??..............04/27/05,11:43:02...............D.87...."D#.....  
  C000:0080   113-A38308-102......R420.AGP.DDR3...RADEON X800 AIW ATOMBIOS....  
  C000:00C0   .YOU HAVE NOT CONNECTED THE POWER CABLE TO YOUR VIDEO CARD.PLEAS  
  C000:0100   E REFER TO THE 'GETTING STARTED GUIDE' FOR PROPER HARDWARE INSTA  
  C000:0140   LLATION....(C) 1988-2003, ATI Technologies Inc. .ATOMBIOSBK-ATI  
  C000:0180   VER009.004.002.001.13A38308.102.155689 .12327 .BIOS .C3A38  
  C000:01C0   308.102...$...ATOM..o..............."D..........PCIR..TJ........  
  C000:0200   o.......ATI ATOMBIOS.,eIA.......................................  
  C000:0240   fPfQfRfSfUfVfW.......f.........4.t.f.\.f.L.;.u...f.^.f.N.....m..  
  C000:0280   .......f......9..Y......%.r...o..o....4.t..LP.......f.....&....f  
  C000:02C0   P...... .....fXt.. f..2..,.f_f^f]f[fZfYfX.........F.f3..F....F..  
  C000:0300   R......MZ......>...u........w...f....e.....@.....B.............  
  C000:0340   |..x..~......|.........q............q..q..r...PMID...V.........  
  C000:0380   ...........................fPfR.1f...f....fZfX.fPfR.1f...f....fZ  
  C000:03C0   fX.....u0...t..:&..u$<.u .W....:&..u..K.....Ou...Q....^........u 

Is that some help on that question that the powerdrain might be too much? Can you also check the bios Lameraner2k5 to see if it says the same? i used report on everest ultimate edition.

I checked the cable, it was even installed for me so i guess he should have done it ok. The cable is in the card. so i couldnt see anything wrong.

Anybody got some ideas?


----------



## shootguy2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi guys.
I also thank you all for your efforts to get a bit more "push" out this card. I am now also the proud owner of a X800VE AIW card and only payed 170,-. Thought it was cheap and had good experience with overclocking these cards (had a AIW 9000Pro running at 310/290).
BUt sadly enough I am not able to fix the broken pipes. Have tried everything, from pencil to silver conductive fluid and silver thermal compound 
Anybody any other ideas, or is this demiser stuf the ONLY way of connecting these dots?


----------



## ShadowFlare (Nov 17, 2005)

Hmm, anyone here who has one of those AIW X800 VE cards, please post your fuses data from ATITool.


----------



## Cadfael (Nov 21, 2005)

I got one: i can overclock it easily using ATI Tray Tools, heres the system info i get from the card: 

______________________________
General                       
Display adapter               Radeon X800 VE (4A54)
Core Name                     R420
SubVendor                     ATI (1002)
SubDevice                     4422
BUS                           1
Device                        0
Function                      0
Base Address 0                E0000008
Base Address 1                0000C001
Base Address 2                FD600000
Base Address 3                00000000
Catalyst Registry Path         
System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Video\{42779E2D-9667-48BE-B9E5-46D694D1C5A7}\0000 

______________________________
Clock Information             
BIOS VPU                      425,00
Current VPU                   522,00
BIOS MEM                      400,00
Current MEM                   549,00

______________________________
Radeon PCI configuration space
    00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F  
00  02 10 54 4A 07 01 B0 02 00 00 00 03 40 FF 80 00 
10  08 00 00 E0 01 C0 00 00 00 00 60 FD 00 00 00 00 
20  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 10 22 44 
30  00 00 50 FD 58 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 08 00 
40  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 10 22 44 
50  01 00 02 06 00 00 00 00 02 50 30 00 1B 02 00 FF 
60  12 03 00 1F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80  05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

______________________________
Hardware Information          
Installed memory              256 Mb
Memory Type                   GDDR3
Memory Width                  256 bit
Active Rendering Pipelines    4

______________________________
ASIC details                  
Family                        56
Emulated Revision             2
Gfx Engine ID                 3

______________________________
Radeon Registers              
RADEON_BIOS_0_SCRATCH         00000002
RADEON_BIOS_1_SCRATCH         0100C000
RADEON_X_MPLL_REF_FB_DIV      003A3D03
RADEON_XCLK_CNTL              00007FFA
RADEON_MCLK_CNTL              00031212
RADEON_XDLL_CNTL              0400A430
RADEON_XPLL_CNTL              48001200
GB_TILE_CONFIG                00010011
MC_TIMING_CNTL                69668234
MC_SDRAM_MODE_REG             10430000
MC_REFRESH_CNTL               00007030

______________________________
Video BIOS Information        
Version                       009.004.002.001
Part Number                   113-A38308-102
Date                          2005/04/27 11:43

______________________________
Controller Configurations     
Controller 0                   
Active Connections:            
   -Monitor (CRT1) and TV at 1152x864 
Controller 1                   
Active Connections:            
   No Active Connections       

______________________________
Displays supported by adapter 
0                             (1) Monitor (CRT1)
1                             (2) Second Monitor (CRT2)
2                             (4) Component Video Output
3                             (8) TV
4                             (16) Digital Flat Panel

I hope that helps 
As you see i overclocked it at 522/549. But max and still more or less stable is 549/585. not bad eh?


----------



## dolf (Nov 21, 2005)

Not that information but fuse results. How to obtain them - here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=5367


----------



## Da_WiZaRD (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi guys.
Just wanted to say, i also have an X800VE aiw and also want to unlock pipes.
Only in a safe-as-possible way, so i`ll let you guys do the experimenting!
Thanks for all your work and please keep it going!
Ps my current clock speeds are 550/550 and i live in Holland


----------



## kali.mist (Feb 13, 2006)

Guys, is the card really bad unclocked. Like, useless?


----------



## gorber (Feb 16, 2006)

No it works fine for me, just dont expect to get monster FPS in Halflife2. As a multimedia card it very good, as all AIW


----------



## kali.mist (Feb 16, 2006)

Cheers Gorber,
I returned it for a 7800 GS. Feck it, the kid can eat bread and water this month


----------



## juhha84 (Mar 31, 2006)

gorber said:
			
		

> No it works fine for me, just dont expect to get monster FPS in Halflife2. As a multimedia card it very good, as all AIW



I'm thinking of buying that videocard my self and I was just wondering what kind of fps you are getting at cs:source with 4pipelines? It's really the only game i would want to play. Is it any good for that particular game?


----------



## jaja_com (Jul 21, 2006)

*X800VE AIW GPU / lasercuts*

Hi guys, 
I just bought such a card, well it's not a Powercolor, it came in a white box, and there is just an ATI sticker on it. Under the fan and the heatsink, there seems effectively to have 2 lasercuts there.
first question : Is what I put in a red circle those lasercuts (I would prefer to be sure) ?
second question : What is the best solution if I don't want to solder ?
third and last question : Will it be sufficient, or I'll have to flash my bios (and for what type of bios ?)

Thanks


----------



## dolf (Jul 21, 2006)

jaja_com said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> I just bought such a card, well it's not a Powercolor, it came in a white box, and there is just an ATI sticker on it. Under the fan and the heatsink, there seems effectively to have 2 lasercuts there.
> first question : Is what I put in a red circle those lasercuts (I would prefer to be sure) ?
> second question : What is the best solution if I don't want to solder ?
> ...



Yes the lasercuts are exactly there. But before the hard mod do something simple (get the fuse values): http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=5367 and post them here. After that will  be clear whether you can flash (hard mod) to something better  .


----------



## jaja_com (Jul 22, 2006)

*Here it is : config fuses X800VE*

Tell me if it wasn't what you expected...
And if it is, how can you see what is possible to do with it ?


----------



## dolf (Jul 22, 2006)

jaja_com said:
			
		

> Tell me if it wasn't what you expected...
> And if it is, how can you see what is possible to do with it ?



The fuses show that one more quad could be opened. How to get that? It could be necessary to connect right bridge (on your core you have both laser cutted). Before to start you have to clean the contact dots of the right bridge with something shark because they are covered with insulating varnish. After that use some conductive compaund (conductive paint, varnish or rear window repair kit) to connect the dots but around the laser cut trace (don't fill it with the conductive compaund!). After the successfull hard mod see the fuses again (there should be difference in CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES). Post the fuses result after the hardmod.

As a beginning save and post your BIOS to mod it to 8 pipes. After that you have to flash it and to see whether 8 pipes will be working. If not a hard mod have to take place. These cores should work at 500-560MHz - what is your max. overclock with 4 pipes?


----------



## jaja_com (Jul 22, 2006)

*max O/C*

Last time I tried, it goes until 594 MHz before crashing & reboot, WHAOU ! (didn't try memory O/C). I'm trying to make a bios dump, I read it was possible with AtiTool, looking for how-to.


----------



## jaja_com (Jul 22, 2006)

Found !
Here is the file...


----------



## dolf (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi here you are BIOS moded to 8 pipes. Flash it using the following:

1. Prepare bootable floppy disk (option in Windows XP when you want to format the disk).
2. Copy the original BIOS (not in archive and not longer than 8 symbols - "bios4p.bin"), copy the moded BIOS (bios8p.bin) and atiflash on the same disk
3. Boot from the floppy
4. Type (in DOS mode): atiflash -f -p -newbios 0 bios8p.bin and press "enter", wait few seconds
5. Remove the disk from the floppy and restart
6. Test the number of pipes with ATITool or RivaTuner (if ATItool still shows 4 pipes uninstall it but don't keep the profile file when it prompts to and reinstall it.)

Take a screen shot of the fuses if nothing happen and post it again. Only then hard mod will be needed.

Success


----------



## jaja_com (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks, I'll try it tonight and tell you what happens then. Hope it won't need hardmodding, just a flash is really more simple, and with no too many risks... What offset did you change in the bios file ???


----------



## jaja_com (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi there !
Well, for the flash, it looked good, nothing special happened while flashing, ouf ! 
But after reboot, I went back into ATItool, and it still told me my card was a 4 pipes. So I reinstalled it, just like you told me, but nothing better. I post here the new fuses. Thanks for your help Dolf, but seems like it won't work without hardmodding


----------



## dolf (Jul 25, 2006)

jaja_com said:
			
		

> Hi there !
> Well, for the flash, it looked good, nothing special happened while flashing, ouf !
> But after reboot, I went back into ATItool, and it still told me my card was a 4 pipes. So I reinstalled it, just like you told me, but nothing better. I post here the new fuses. Thanks for your help Dolf, but seems like it won't work without hardmodding



The flash were correct and the fuses are OK for 8 pipes but the problem is on hardware level. Usually on some X800SE cards the left bridge is connected and the right is cutted. On the other cards both bridges are cutted. I will suggest you (if you decide to hardmod it) to start with the left bridge and if the pipes remain 4 to connect also the right. If you do that please post the fuse values on every stage of the hardmod.

Good luck


----------



## jaja_com (Jul 25, 2006)

Of course I will try hardmod !  
I bought this card in replacement of my 9800PRO, and it has just a bit more performances ! I want to make it rock  . I'll do this, but not for the moment, I don't have time. Perhaps next week. You said it has some protection (varnish) on the bridge, what kind of product could take it off ? I have some acetone, would it be good ?
Again, thanks.


----------



## dolf (Jul 25, 2006)

jaja_com said:
			
		

> Of course I will try hardmod !
> I bought this card in replacement of my 9800PRO, and it has just a bit more performances ! I want to make it rock  . I'll do this, but not for the moment, I don't have time. Perhaps next week. You said it has some protection (varnish) on the bridge, what kind of product could take it off ? I have some acetone, would it be good ?
> Again, thanks.



Knife edge will remove it   better than to use solvents. I have done mistake in the previous post - start with connection of the right bridge not the left (but you can connect both when you start).


----------



## jaja_com (Jul 26, 2006)

I found time to do it yesterday !
BUT I didn't read your last post before, so I think I have connected the wrong bridge... Well, the important thing is : my card is now a V8 instead of a flat-four   and damn, it rocks !!! Now I can play Ghost recon 3 without problems while 2 days ago the best FPS I could obtain was something like 10 or 12...  
So... Here comes :
-a photograph of the realisation, made with a product called (in France) "Loctite circuit+" and a screwdriver used to scrape the contacts before applying the product.
-2 screens of ATITool which show that I have now 8 pipes, and the new fuses (Hope will be usefull for you)

Thanks a lot Dolf !


----------



## dolf (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice. You shouldn't fill the laser cut with the conductive compaund (it could be problem) but to make the connection around to the laser cut. Anyhow you can now test for max core again and max. memory (probably you have 2.0ns - 500MHz). If you use RaBit 1.7 for instance you can edit your 8 pipe BIOS and to increase the clocks to 520MHz core like on X800XTPE but (only if you discover max. stable overclock 540-530MHz). On principle for the core can be set 10-15 MHz less than the stable max. and for the memory 15-20MHz less than the stable max.

Finally you can connect the remaining bridge to see whether is possible to get more pipes. If you do that a new fuse picture will be necessary after the connection  .

Doing taht you will gain even more performance  .


----------



## jaja_com (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks, but for the moment 8 pipes is sufficient for me, and idem for the frequencies... Thanks again for your advice about not filling the lasercut, I'm gonna do the mod again for a friend, so i'll try to make it better. Still I have some questions :
-Was the flash necessary or it would have worked without it ?
-If I try and open more pipes, but some problem occur, I heard that it was impossible to close them again, is it true ?


----------



## dolf (Jul 26, 2006)

jaja_com said:
			
		

> Thanks, but for the moment 8 pipes is sufficient for me, and idem for the frequencies... Thanks again for your advice about not filling the lasercut, I'm gonna do the mod again for a friend, so i'll try to make it better. Still I have some questions :
> -Was the flash necessary or it would have worked without it ?
> -If I try and open more pipes, but some problem occur, I heard that it was impossible to close them again, is it true ?



In the BIOS has set number of active quads - 1,2,3 or 4. In your BIOs only one was set. I have change it to 2 quads. But to have them in reality they should be "permited on hardware level" - in your case are permited 2 quads. You can open or close arbitrary mumber of quads (1,2,3 or 4) but on the BIOS level. The core will only work with these quads that are not disabled on-die  .


----------



## jaja_com (Jul 26, 2006)

You mean that hardware modification is not sufficient if I want to unlock 4 more pipes ? So I should reflash ?


----------



## dolf (Jul 26, 2006)

jaja_com said:
			
		

> You mean that hardware modification is not sufficient if I want to unlock 4 more pipes ? So I should reflash ?



Absolutely. There are 2 levels of pipe number limitation:
1. On-die (it could be moded or partly moded only for R420 and R423 which have bridges on the front side). 
2. If we accept that all the 4 quads (16 pipes) are "good" and aren't disabled on-die the card should have 16 working pipes. But ATI says to his partners that GTO must be with 12 pipes! But the all ramaining R430 (R480) cores are with 16 working pipes? They disable one quad on BIOS level (it is easy and can affect more pipe quads - 2 or max. 3)
The BIOS level (software level) isn't problem but the on-die disableing is. You can flash BIOS with 16 pipes enabled on card with on-die restriction and the result will be always one and the same - no change in the number of the active pipes  .


----------



## jaja_com (Jul 26, 2006)

> Absolutely. There are 2 levels of pipe number limitation:
> 1. On-die (it could be moded or partly moded only for R420 and R423 which have bridges on the front side).
> 2. If we accept that all the 4 quads (16 pipes) are "good" and aren't disabled on-die the card should have 16 working pipes. But ATI says to his partners that GTO must be with 12 pipes! But the all ramaining R430 (R480) cores are with 16 working pipes? They disable one quad on BIOS level (it is easy and can affect more pipe quads - 2 or max. 3)
> The BIOS level (software level) isn't problem but the on-die disableing is. You can flash BIOS with 16 pipes enabled on card with on-die restriction and the result will be always one and the same - no change in the number of the active pipes  .



OK. So if I want to change the number of active pipes into the bios, I can do it with RabIt for example, and then connect the remaining dots on the processor, no ? But what offset of the bios should be modified, and to what ? where do you find data about such detailed informations ?


----------



## dolf (Jul 26, 2006)

Don't bother about the BIOS modification I can do that but care about the "hardware level" disableing. The fuse values whisper me all that information (CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0xFFF33FFF) 3 means that only 2 pipe quads in that core can work. Usually on X800VE you can find not 3 but 1 there - which definitely means 1 quad.
The number of the active pipes (in BIOS) can be changed usind BIOS editor (RaBit only shows the number of the pipes).


----------



## ehabh (Jul 30, 2006)

*can i unlock?*

I have the following CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0xFFF31FFF
can i get 8 shaders??

btw i got this card foe gaming the no box so i thought i would get a good x800 even pe would have been nice but this ve is crap the should not label it x800


----------



## dolf (Jul 30, 2006)

ehabh said:
			
		

> I have the following CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0xFFF31FFF
> can i get 8 shaders??
> 
> btw i got this card foe gaming the no box so i thought i would get a good x800 even pe would have been nice but this ve is crap the should not label it x800



Unfortunately not. Uor core has one working quad (4 pipes).  .


----------



## jaja_com (Jul 31, 2006)

> Don't bother about the BIOS modification I can do that but care about the "hardware level" disableing. The fuse values whisper me all that information (CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0xFFF33FFF) 3 means that only 2 pipe quads in that core can work. Usually on X800VE you can find not 3 but 1 there - which definitely means 1 quad.
> The number of the active pipes (in BIOS) can be changed usind BIOS editor (RaBit only shows the number of the pipes).



So if I have 0xFFF33FFF, I'll never have something better than 8 pipes (2 pipes quad) ?
Linking the second bridge could perhaps change it into 0xFFF37FFF, no ?


----------



## dolf (Jul 31, 2006)

jaja_com said:
			
		

> So if I have 0xFFF33FFF, I'll never have something better than 8 pipes (2 pipes quad) ?
> Linking the second bridge could perhaps change it into 0xFFF37FFF, no ?



Yes that is the idea but don't count on that so much. Just try and if nothing happen be happy with what you have. You allready gain 100% upgrade which most of the VE owners can't


----------



## jaja_com (Jul 31, 2006)

> Yes that is the idea but don't count on that so much. Just try and if nothing happen be happy with what you have. You allready gain 100% upgrade which most of the VE owners can't



Yes, and (woups) I did it again with the one of my friend this week-end, and all works fine again. Looks like I'm not so bad with my hands...


----------



## dolf (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice you can open a factory for VE modification  . If you see somewhere VE with "beter" fuses CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0xE(or F)FF3XFFF where X=7, D, E, B or F  let me know  .


----------



## ezechiel203 (Aug 2, 2006)

I bought this card too, there was a huge rebate on it, 75€ on sale  . I didn't receive it yet, the baby should knock at the door tomorrow. I may mod it too as to see how far i can push it. Nonetheless I don't expect extreme graphic performance. I just don't need a high-end card, just want to put my old 9600xt on retirement. The only thing i hope is this card performs the same, if not better than the "old" one, but i'm not concerned about this, i've read it equalls, if not overperforms a 9800pro . I'll mod it just to make fun (strange way to have a good time huh?), i'm an old "bridge connector" addict. I'll post the fuse and the results of my attempts to boost this card. It may have some hidden HP under the hood. 

Dolf, may you please tell me how you modded the bios file? I mean, how did you do to activate the 4 next pipes in the bios. Do you use a software, or an hexa editor? Is there an "howto" topic out there? I'd be glad to learn how to tweak ati bioses. Thx


----------



## jaja_com (Aug 3, 2006)

vive les soldes chez LDLC...  Perso j'ai pris aussi le kit de watercooling à 30€... De la balle !

Scuse me speaking french, but non-french (except people from belgium) won't know LDLC.com and their beautiful reductions on prices : evercool wc 202 : 70€ -> 30€


----------



## ezechiel203 (Aug 3, 2006)

Still no card, i postpone my report until tomorrow, time for me to check if the old rear window demister repair kit is still up to the task  

let's gently fry this lil' chip 

ps : ya, LDLC rules, i also bought this WC solution, it doesn't seem to be excellent (i wouldn't compare it to a 1A cooling solution, this would be blasphemy), yet one must be crazy not to buy it! It's the cheapest WC solution ever i think.

Did you receive your WC? if yes, how does it perform?


----------



## Slider14 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Help*

I will receive soon an ATI All-in-Wonder X800 VE - 256 Mo - AGP. 

What should i do ?

I can flash the bios but, i need to choose it correctly, witch one i must dld ?

Is flashing the bios efficient or does it need some hard ? Reading 11 pages is quite confusing...


----------



## dolf (Aug 4, 2006)

Slider14 said:
			
		

> I will receive soon an ATI All-in-Wonder X800 VE - 256 Mo - AGP.
> 
> What should i do ?
> 
> ...



You should post your fuse values after receiving the card  .


----------



## jaja_com (Aug 4, 2006)

dolf said:
			
		

> You should post your fuse values after receiving the card  .


I don't think it's really necessary : LDLC bought a big quantity of these, and they sell them low price now. I think they are all from the same series, so with the same specs. Nevertheless, You can post it, U'll know if you can do the same as I did (helped by Dolf of course  ).


----------



## ace-lo (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello,

Just received my aiw x800 ve this morning !
Unfortunately, I think I got "the wrong one" : CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0xFFF31FFF...

Could someone tell me if I should try anything (soft / hard mod) to activate 4 more pipes or if I should reinstall my ati 9700 non pro (which had a bit more performances) ?

I saw no lasercut on the GPU.

Thanks for your help !


----------



## jaja_com (Aug 4, 2006)

> Hello,
> 
> Just received my aiw x800 ve this morning !
> Unfortunately, I think I got "the wrong one" : CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0xFFF31FFF...
> ...



Seems effectively you have something not really good... But you say it doesn't perform as good as a 9700 ?! My X800 was running a bit better than my 9800 pro, so I don't really understand (my tests where bases on games only, perhaps you use something like benchs..)
The second point witch really seems strange is that you don't see lasercuts... Could you post picts of your processor ? We'll see...


----------



## ace-lo (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi JAJA_COM and thank's for your reply,

1st : the "tests" I've made were based on OBLIVION and PREY, I just compared the FPS with the same parametres and noticed they were the same or slightly different (9700 higher 2-3 fps !)
2nd : I was wrong, there are 2 lasercuts. I tried the first bridge then the second and then both  with a pencil but with no result !

I also tried to flash the bios using the one DOLF made for you but still no result !

I think the real problem comes from the "CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0xFFF31FFF" as yours is 0xFFF33FFF... and I don't see a way to solve that !

I think I'm going to send the card back ;(


----------



## jaja_com (Aug 4, 2006)

If you send it back, make sure your modifications are not visible at all... Before linking the bridges, have you cleaned them ? In all cases, you're right, there is small chances it work with thoses fuses... Sorry for you, it's not a bad card with 8 fuses. But if you keep it, it's interesting at overclocking (have you seen the frequency I obtain ?).


----------



## ace-lo (Aug 4, 2006)

Yes indeed, I'm sure this card's a good one... with 8 pipes ! just too bad for me, mine's only got 4 

I've erased my mods (it was done with a pencil, so quite easy to do) and restored the original bios. I'm gonna send the card back, get the refund and chose one that has at least 12 pipes !

Anyway, thanks a lot to all the persons on this wonderful forum and to you JAJA for your help.


----------



## jaja_com (Aug 4, 2006)

> Anyway, thanks a lot to all the persons on this wonderful forum and to you JAJA for your help



Well, for nothing ! Sorry for you it didn't work, hope you'll have more chance with another one (but not the same price...).


----------



## isamu-ad (Aug 4, 2006)

_So this is the spec that j receive from LDLC is it a v10 or a 2Cv ????
 _










Please help !!!


----------



## Slider14 (Aug 4, 2006)

This is my friend's graphic card : 

config_die_fuses                0xEFF31FFF
config_substrate_fuses       0xFFFFF99C  
config_rom_fuses               0x623
gb_pipe_select                  0x38100

what do you think about this ?


----------



## ezechiel203 (Aug 4, 2006)

no luck...
still, he can try and soft/hardmod.

really odd result isamu, seems like you have a real bomb. run 3dmark2k5 and post your score. It seems to be incredible. I'll try to mod mine tomorrow. unfortunately, i also have a bad fuse. grrr


----------



## dolf (Aug 5, 2006)

isamu-ad said:
			
		

> _So this is the spec that j receive from LDLC is it a v10 or a 2Cv ????
> _
> 
> 
> ...



I think that there is sense to take the fuse values even the cards are from one series and one place  . That card is and will remain with only 4 pipes nevertheless the wrong pipe number (12 active pipes) reading from the ATITool  .


----------



## Slider14 (Aug 5, 2006)

dolf said:
			
		

> I think that there is sense to take the fuse values even the cards are from one series and one place  . *That card is and will remain with only 4 pipes nevertheless the wrong pipe number (12 active pipes) reading from the ATITool * .



How can you be sure about that ?


----------



## ezechiel203 (Aug 5, 2006)

As said before, the fuse shows only one quad of pipes was activated ondie. As a consequence it's improbable that 2 other quads got activated by magic...
However, this "bug" if we can name it so, is quite puzzling. That's why a 3dmark bench score would confirm whether this card is a 4pipes or a 12 one


----------



## Crrispy (Aug 5, 2006)

*Got my 800 VE AIW, dead in 10 minutes*

Well, got mine @ 75 euros from LDLC today. Just had the time to check the FUSES (dreaded "1" value... well, at this price.. jaja, seems you were really lucky), then played Prey for 10 minutes, suddenly got a yellow/blue checker board on screen, and the card was dead!... no more booting, black screen   Sent a mail to them, will return the card next week, but I hope I'll get a refund, performance was really low.


----------



## jaja_com (Aug 7, 2006)

For the "12 pipelines" bug, there seems to have one reason : it appears when you don't have the drivers installed.
Me & my friend seems to have been really lucky with this card, still doesn't have heating problems nor nothing else. 


> Well, got mine @ 75 euros from LDLC today. Just had the time to check the FUSES (dreaded "1" value... well, at this price.. jaja, seems you were really lucky), then played Prey for 10 minutes, suddenly got a yellow/blue checker board on screen, and the card was dead!... no more booting, black screen  Sent a mail to them, will return the card next week, but I hope I'll get a refund, performance was really low.


Of course they'll refund you ! Looks like you're not lucky, luke !


----------



## R@zoumikin (Aug 7, 2006)

Hello
I will receive mine in a few days and i can tell you about it at this moment. I hope jaja don't work for LDLC .


----------



## jaja_com (Aug 7, 2006)

> Hello
> I will receive mine in a few days and i can tell you about it at this moment. I hope jaja don't work for LDLC .


 
No, I do not (I could, since I'm located in Lyon). But sure I made them sold some with this subject, thanks to their "advice on object" page... I really feel sorry for those who bought it and receive no more than written on the official description, because they receive something they know it could have been twice as powerfull (at least).


----------



## R@zoumikin (Aug 10, 2006)

I confirme JaJa work for LDLC mine is a 31 .
Thank's for all


----------



## jaja_com (Aug 10, 2006)

In fact I'm looking for a job... sorry !


----------



## ol666 (Aug 10, 2006)

R@zoumikin said:
			
		

> I confirme JaJa work for LDLC mine is a 31 .
> Thank's for all


Mine is 33.

I have bought loctite circuit+ but i think this bottle was in the shop for a long time because no liquid in the bottle and impossible to take what is in the bottle (too solid) and it not conduct electricity !. 

So I have to return to the shop in order to take my money  14€ !!!!!

I have flash the firmware before and no problem with that

I have only a problem to install properly drivers with the setup of ATI.


----------



## Dado (Aug 11, 2006)

*8 pipes*

Only for stats:
I received mine 2 days ago from LDLC and it's a 33.
I made the mod with Loctite circuit + (only 11€ in Station marché  ) and all went well
Now I'm gonna install my old passive Zalman heatpipe to see if it overheat.

Bye


----------



## ol666 (Aug 12, 2006)

Dado said:


> Only for stats:
> I received mine 2 days ago from LDLC and it's a 33.
> I made the mod with Loctite circuit + (only 11€ in Station marché  ) and all went well
> Now I'm gonna install my old passive Zalman heatpipe to see if it overheat.
> ...



They give my 14€, the product didn't resist the hight temperature in july probably.
I found a good circuit+ in norauto at 11€95.
I made the mod and it works good. I have 8 active pipelines now.

Thx jaja and dolf.


----------



## ace-lo (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi there !
Just to let you know that LDLC will refund the 75 € as I send the card back.
I really think LDLC is the only web site I'm gonna buy on !
I've bought a 6800 on GROS BILL, received it quite quickly BUT it's obviously not a new one sold as a new one !

Fortunately, I'm "lucky", I managed to activate without any artifact the 4 extra pixel pipelines and the extra vertex so I'm gonna keep it and hope it doesn't crash.


----------



## Apo007 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi!

I've just received the same card (R420 4P, AIW x800 ve) from ldlc but my CONFIG_DIE_FUSES indicates something different: 0xFFFFFFFF. I haven't any "3" !?
I've got the Ati Catalyst 6.8 installed on my PC and ATITool_0.25b14

Any idea ?

thx !


----------



## infrared (Oct 11, 2006)

hmm, all F's usually indicates the full 16 pipelines! What's the second line?


----------



## jaja_com (Oct 11, 2006)

Wouch !
16 pipelines !  
I propose you an exchange, mine is 8, good enough for you, no ?


----------



## dolf (Oct 11, 2006)

Apo007 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've just received the same card (R420 4P, AIW x800 ve) from ldlc but my CONFIG_DIE_FUSES indicates something different: 0xFFFFFFFF. I haven't any "3" !?
> I've got the Ati Catalyst 6.8 installed on my PC and ATITool_0.25b14
> ...



Please show us all the lines with the word "fuse"


----------



## Apo007 (Oct 11, 2006)

I've installed ATITool_0.25b15 it indicates the same thing but the ATITool_0.24 (stable) hasn't these lines.

CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0xFFFFFFFF
CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES 0XFFFFF99C
CONFIG_ROM_FUSES 0x623

Is it a bug ?

Here are the screenshots















thx!


----------



## Apo007 (Oct 11, 2006)

I've tested to overclock this card with ATITool.

For the GPU I obtained 610 Mhz and for the memory 614 Mhz. I've played FEAR whith 600/600 about one hour without any bug.

I've just want to add that my PC is watercooled, but I've got only a waterblock from Alphacool for the GPU so the memory is not cooled.


----------



## dolf (Oct 11, 2006)

Apo007 said:


> I've installed ATITool_0.25b15 it indicates the same thing but the ATITool_0.24 (stable) hasn't these lines.
> 
> CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0xFFFFFFFF
> CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES 0XFFFFF99C
> ...



That card seems to be with 16 working pipes  . But in order to get them you have to remove the cooler and to inspect the bridge area. You should find there 2 cutted bridges. Only after connection of these bridges (new ATITool fuse reading) you can open to 16 pipes. At present you probably can unlock to 8 with just BIOS flashing. (That 8 pipe BIOS can be found in the previous posts - post #85). When you flash use the following command line:
atiflash -f -p -newbios ve8p.bin (ve8p.bin have to be the 8 pipe BIOS and you have to rename it to that - or to use similar name but with max. 8 symbols). All that should be done in DOS mode. Keep us informed about your progress . If you decide to connect the bridges please ask how to do that in order to avoid mistakes.


----------



## Apo007 (Oct 11, 2006)

I've just flashed the card with atiflash -f -p -newbios 0 bios8p.bin but nothing has changed expect the CONFIG_ROM_FUSES which is now 0x622.
The frequency is still the same and the active pipelines is still 4. Anything wrong ?


----------



## dolf (Oct 11, 2006)

Apo007 said:


> I've just flashed the card with atiflash -f -p -newbios 0 bios8p.bin but nothing has changed expect the CONFIG_ROM_FUSES which is now 0x622.
> The frequency is still the same and the active pipelines is still 4. Anything wrong ?



The bridges have to be connected. I said that you should get 8 pipes with just BIOS flashing nothing more.


----------



## Apo007 (Oct 11, 2006)

I was not sure that I succesfully flashed the card that's why I asked if I did anything wrong because I was waiting for a message like "FLASH SUCCESSFUL" at the end.
I think I will try a bit later the HMod. Does this new version activate only 8 pipes after I connect the bridges or should I have more ?

thx you!


----------



## dolf (Oct 11, 2006)

Apo007 said:


> I was not sure that I succesfully flashed the card that's why I asked if I did anything wrong because I was waiting for a message like "FLASH SUCCESSFUL" at the end.
> I think I will try a bit later the HMod. Does this new version activate only 8 pipes after I connect the bridges or should I have more ?
> 
> thx you!



It will be necessary further modification in the BIOS but it will come after the hardmod. You have to be carefull when connecting the bridges. 
1. Use something sharp (knife-edge) to clean the dots because they are insulated with varnish. 
2. Find conductive compound (varnish, lacquer, rear window heaters repairing car kit)
3. When connecting the dots don't fill the laser cut but make the trace around the cut (from the left side for the left bridge and from the right side for the right bridge).
4. After the hardmod take again the fuse screen shot (and post it here) just to be sure that everything is OK with the mod and it is worth to flash.


----------



## Apo007 (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the help!

I will post a new message as soon as I connect the bridges in the next days!


----------



## Blas (Oct 23, 2006)

Helo,
if have a all in wonder x800ve
this is my fuse information
what is posible

This is my fuse data :
CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0xEFF31FFF
CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES 0xFFFFF99C
CONFIG_ROM_FUSES 0x623
GB_PIPE_SELECT 0x38100
can i unlock something hard or/and soft mod

grtz


----------



## dolf (Oct 23, 2006)

No more pipes  .


----------



## kutdu91 (Nov 13, 2006)

hello, I am KUTDU91, i'm french, I have a X800VE AIW X800VE, I have this in ATI TooL: 











I already succeeded in to have 12 pipelines with a bios of X800XT but the drivers do not want to settle, could I have a BIOS like Bios8P but modify for 12 pipelines? 

they is dangeureux to connect second in the gpu with HardMod?


----------



## dolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Kutdu91 what I see above is card with 8 not with 12 pipes. If you have other X800VE please post the actual fuses because I am curious to see the fuse values from 12 pipe VE card. We have allready seen the 16 pipe (could be unlocked) VE card.  

OK here you are 12 and 16 pipe X800VE AIW BIOSes:


----------



## kutdu91 (Nov 14, 2006)

with the bios For X800XT but the default GPU clock and Default Mem clock are 13.5 and 6.75 ? :s :


----------



## dolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Somethind is wrong with the clocks reading and also with the number of the pipes indicated for that exactly card. From the fuses shown here I can tell you that it should have only 8 pipes. Use one of the above X800VE BIOSes to flash it and also atiflash in DOS mode with the following command line:

atiflash -f -p -newbios 0 bios8p.bin (or bios12p.bin or bios16p.bin)


----------



## kutdu91 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi dolf

Just one question,

they is dangeureux to connect the second connection in the gpu ?


----------



## dolf (Nov 15, 2006)

kutdu91 said:


> hi dolf
> 
> Just one question,
> 
> they is dangeureux to connect the second connection in the gpu ?



If you know what are you doing the answer definitely is not (not dangerous). Just make the connection around the laser cut and don't fill it with conductive compaund. Befor to connect the dots clean them with something sharp (up to shiny copper).


----------



## blackdream (Dec 2, 2006)

Did you know where i can found GVF12.exe or GVF15.exe ???  
It's a soft like atiflash, but somepeaple say it's activate the pipes.
It was do by gigabyte, but there is nothing on her site.

Do you know how change the original fréquence of the x800pro bios?

Thanks for this post 

Version francophone, parcque j'sui mauvais en anglais :
Quelqun sait ou je pourrais trouver GVF12.exe ou GVF15.exe ???
C'est un logiciel comme atiflash, maus des personnes ont dis qu'il activais les pipes.
Il a été fais par gigabyte, mais il n'y a rien sur leurs site.

Quelqun serais comment changé les fréquences d'origine du bios de la x800pro?
Merci.


----------



## dolf (Dec 2, 2006)

blackdream said:


> Did you know where i can found GVF12.exe or GVF15.exe ???
> It's a soft like atiflash, but somepeaple say it's activate the pipes.
> It was do by gigabyte, but there is nothing on her site.
> 
> ...



Don't mess with gigabyte BIOSes because the only result will be to flash PCI-E BIOS on AGP card. The GB flash utility works only with GB BIOSes (which where removed from the GB site  ). If you want to open pipes the only thing that you need is not flash program or BIOS this is ATITool and luck. ATITool you need in order to see the fuse values of the card. Even more than ATITool you need luck in order to have unlockable core (does't matter to 8, 12 or 16 pipes) and also those extra pipes to be good  .


----------



## blackdream (Dec 2, 2006)

http://goofaman.free.fr/vini/ati2.JPG
http://goofaman.free.fr/vini/atichelou2.JPG

It's possible to have 12 pipes with 0xEFF33FFF (what i have)
But the man who have 12 pipes have flashed with a x800XT, and have some very bad origine fréquenties  (13.5/6.75) and can't install driver.

I have loock in an other site : http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/100

they says : ....not unlock the additional pipelines can be found in the Flashrom flashing tool. It "preserves" certain ROM Bios settings when flashing another BIOS
http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/100/images/flashpreserve.gif

And : Several people have used a Gigabyte Bios and flashing tool to get around this

 and more : Instead of the modified flashrom you can also use ATI's atiflash 3.xx. Just add -newbios to the command-line switches to disable "Preserve BIOS settings". 

I will test to flash with "-newbios" for test 
If you have some information, say me. (very sorry for my language, i very bad in english at school  )


----------



## blackdream (Dec 2, 2006)

MMM flash with 12 pipes. Nothing.
Test to rely the second pont, nothing... I don't know why he have 12 pipes.
A questions : what's "config from fuses : 0*621 ?


----------



## bilbo248 [fr] (Feb 9, 2007)

It's the reality or a dream?





I will try to take 12pipe.
in french : Je vais essayer d'avoir les 12 pipes. ^^


----------



## bilbo248 [fr] (Feb 11, 2007)

up


----------



## Fredwizard (Mar 7, 2007)

*Can I too ?*

Hi all,

I took a look to all the posts related to the AIW X800VE as I also own one, and I would like to know if I will also be able to unlock some sleeping pipes  

I used Rabit as shown on the thread from bilbo248 and here below is the result:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-- RaBiT v.2.0.0 build 616 started --
> RaBiT driver v.2.0.2 is ready
-- Your ATi video adapter low level info --
Vendor: 0x1002, SubVendor: 0x1002 (ATI Technologies Inc)
Device: 0x4A54 (R420/M18), SubSystem: 0x4422
CONFIG_XSTRAP.8P_DISABLE = 0x02
On Board EEPROM: ST M25P05/c (64 Kb)
Active pipelines: 4, GB_TILE_CONFIG = 0x00010011
GB_PIPE_SELECT = 0x00030100
CONFIG_DIE_FUSES = 0xFFF33FFF, 8 died pipeline(s)
CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES = 0xFFFFF99C, 12 disabled pipeline(s)
CONFIG_ROM_FUSES = 0x00000623
CONFIG_REGISTER_FUSES = 0x00000000
-- Memory bus and clocking info --
Memory: 256 bits, 256 Mb
Core clock = 542.70 MHz
Memory clock = 575.10 MHz
-- Active memory timings --
tWL = 1.5
tCL = 3
tCMD = 0 clock
tSTB = tWL
tRcdRD = 7
tRcdWR = 4
tRP = 5
tRAS = 6
tRRD = 6
tR2W = CL + 2
tWR = 7
tW2R = 0
tW2Rsb = tW2R Rule
tR2R = 1
MemRR = 30
tRFC = 20
tRBS = CL + 2
tERST = CL - 2
tQSREQ = CL - 2
tDQM = WL - 1
tDQS = WL - 1
tDQM_Adv = As specified
tDQS_Adv = As specified
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Does it mean that my card should be able to have 16 pipes enabled ?

As far as I understood by enablind the sleeping piepes (whatever 8,12,16) the core and mem freq. will slow down.

Is it right?

Where may I find (just in case I would be able to unlock some pipes) the necessary material to join the lasercut?

I would be happy if someone of you will help to find out what may I do with this card!

Thanks in advance

FredWizard


----------



## dolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Fredwizard said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I took a look to all the posts related to the AIW X800VE as I also own one, and I would like to know if I will also be able to unlock some sleeping pipes
> 
> ...



Yes your results are different from the others. You can unlock it to 8 pipes. In order to do that you have to connect the right bridge (to not fill the laser cut but to meke the bridge connection around) and to flash 8 pipe BIOS (look for it in that thread) using atiflash and the following command line: atiflash -f -p -newbios 0 x800ve8p.bin (in DOS mode).


----------



## Fredwizard (Mar 10, 2007)

*Thanks*

Dolf,

Thanks for your help.

Only 8 pipes?

So what does it mean:

CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES = 0xFFFFF99C, 12 disabled pipeline(s)

That in reality there are not 12?

What a pity!

I thought I would be able to unlock at least 12 pipes!

But ok if the max is 8 it is always better than 4!

No way to go over the 8 pipes in any way?

Thanks for the support


----------



## Fredwizard (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ooops again me*

Dolf, 

I forgot to ask you something!

I took a look to the screenshot that bilbo lefty on this thread (see below)

where he have the following lines:

CONFIG_DIE_FUSES = 0xFFF33FFF, 8 died pipeline(s)
CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES = 0xFFFFF99E, 4 disabled pipeline(s)

and mine is:

CONFIG_DIE_FUSES = 0xFFF33FFF, 8 died pipeline(s)
CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES = 0xFFFFF99C, 12 disabled pipeline(s)

So why Rabit says that mine has 12 disabled pipes?

I ask as I do not understand it!

Cheers

Fred


----------



## dolf (Mar 10, 2007)

On R420 and R423 - 4 or 8 pipes (2 quads) can be disabled from the two bridges on the front side of the core (you can re-connect them) but it doesn't mean that connection of the bridges will bring back all the pipes. They are part of the "bridge" pipe selecting system which consists of 11 bridges. They allow to disable (on-die) one, two or 3 pipe quads from 4 quads. How many quads can be activated by connecting of the right or both bridges deppends on die_fuse values and in some cases it is not possible to open even one aditional quad. In your case your card can double the number of the working pipes, which is 100% profit  .


----------



## thehitman69 (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey Dolf,

I used the bios8p.bin from jaja com, that you made for him.

Damn in AtiTool i got now 8 pipelines

config_die_fuses 0xFFF33FFF
config_substrate_fuses 0xFFFFF99E

In 3DMARK03 it was with 4pipelines(4519) and now with 8pipelines(7870)

Man You'r Great  Dolf Thanks alot.

See u..


----------



## Daniel Freitas (Aug 12, 2007)

*X800 Gto Power Color*

Hi, i have a x800 gto with a r420, the card is named and sold as gto but it clearly looks more like a x800 pro. Anyway, im willing to try connect bridge and change bios, ive read like literally a hrundred pages from forums, i just wanted to know if there still some1 out there that would customize my bios or just tell me how to do that, i dont want to change memory timings nor clocks, just to unlock pipeline in bios level. I dont have floppy disk so its more complicated to flash it with a -newbios 16p and then go back to original bios. Im not sure about compatibility with other bios as this is a r420core and i know the memory timings. Im gettin arctic ati silencer 4 so no matter what heat wont be a problem. Stock clocks 475/450 running 560/535, 3dmark05 OC +-5500. (by the way, it isnt possible to change voltage by bios, right?)


----------



## Daniel Freitas (Aug 12, 2007)

*the image was missing.*

The image didnt appear on the post above, so here it is. By the way ive been checking with rabit and my memory timings are just the same that the x800pro 16p, except for refreshrate that is 37 instead of 36. By the way nice job dolf, in this thread and the other.

http://rapidshare.com/files/48578436/pic.JPG.html


----------



## cod1 (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok, I have an X800 VE, and Rabit gives me the following information...noticed it says 12 died pipelines and 12 disabled pipelines. Should I be able to unlock these pipelines? I ask because other readings from Rabit on X800 VEs I have seen do not tend to mention 12 died pipelines......anyway, if I can, how should I go about it and what's the best I could get out of it?

Oh, and on this card I have had it clocked at just over 500mhz for both clock and core speeds with no artifacting 

-- RaBiT v.2.2.0 build 700 started --
> RaBiT driver v.2.0.3 is ready
-- Your ATi video adapter low level info --
Vendor: 0x1002, SubVendor: 0x1002 (ATI Technologies Inc)
Device: 0x4A54 (R420/M18), SubSystem: 0x4422
CONFIG_XSTRAP.8P_DISABLE = 0x02
OnBoard EEPROM: ST M25P05
Active pipelines: 4, GB_TILE_CONFIG = 0x00010011
GB_PIPE_SELECT = 0x00038100
*CONFIG_DIE_FUSES = 0xEFF31FFF, 12 died pipeline(s)
CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES = 0xFFFFF99C, 12 disabled pipeline(s)*
CONFIG_ROM_FUSES = 0x00000623
CONFIG_REGISTER_FUSES = 0x00000000
-- Memory bus and clocking info --
Memory: 256 Mb, 256 bits
Core clock = 425.25 MHz
Memory clock = 398.25 MHz
-- Active memory timings --
WL = 1.5
CL = 4
CMD = 0
STB = WL
RCDR = 7
RCDW = 4
RP = 5
RAS = 6
RRD = 6
R2W = CL + 2
WR = 7
W2R = 0
W2Rsb = tW2R rule
R2R = 1
RR = 30
RFC = 20
RBS = CL + 2
ERST = CL - 2
QSREQ = CL - 2
DQM = WL - 1
DQS = WL - 1
DQMA = As specified
DQSA = As specified


----------



## cod1 (Aug 20, 2007)

After a bit more reading around I am guessing that the fact it says 12 died pipelines means these pipelines are disabled on the die and cannot be unlocked....is that correct?

Oh well, if it is correct, I'll just stick it in a media pc for playing video etc on TV, do fine for that.

Let's see if I can pick up an X850XT PE somewhere for cheap  Or perhaps I can find a different X850 model and mod it to XT PE?


----------



## cod1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Anyone confirm or deny the above?


----------



## cod1 (Sep 1, 2007)

**bump**


----------



## earithramir (Nov 26, 2007)

*ATi x800ve AiW samsung 2.0 bios dump request?*

Hi there,

I also have this card.
I fucked it up and downloaded a new bios from this site.
unfortunately ati official drivers does not reconize the card, i can only use the card with omega drivers.
And somehow the tv-out doesnt work any more...

anyway...
does anyway have the orriginal bios (un-modded) of the following graphics card:

*ATi x800ve All in Wonder AGP 256MB Samsung 2.0 400/425mhz r420*
I tried downloading all kinds of differend bios files from the bios collection on this page, but non of them actually worked.
Now using Peak x800 AiW AGP samsung 2.0 but this driver allso only works with omega drivers.

if some1 has this card with un modified bios of still has the orriginal bios backupped i really would love to have it so i can make my card run like before again.


----------



## earithramir (Nov 26, 2007)

cod1 said:


> After a bit more reading around I am guessing that the fact it says 12 died pipelines means these pipelines are disabled on the die and cannot be unlocked....is that correct?
> 
> Oh well, if it is correct, I'll just stick it in a media pc for playing video etc on TV, do fine for that.
> 
> Let's see if I can pick up an X850XT PE somewhere for cheap  Or perhaps I can find a different X850 model and mod it to XT PE?



You never know for sure IF youre pipelines are in tackt, this report doesnt tell u anything, only that there are disabled/unlocked pipelines...
its a matter of luck !


----------

